# Faire évoluer macbook blanc unibody ou changer de macbook ?



## ~Pi~ (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un macbook blanc unibody late 2009 dont voici les carac' :

Intel Core 2 Duo 2,26Ghz
4 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3
Disque Dur 250go

Depuis que j'ai commencé à travailler, je m'en sert en usage professionnel.
75% du temps c'est de l'utilisation classique (mail,word,excell, etc), néanmoins il m'arrive très régulièrement de devoir faire des travaux plus lourd : photoshop pour de légères retouches, et Final Cut pour monter des séquences ne dépassant pas les 10/15mn.

Je me pose la question du futur de mon matériel, notamment en remplaçant mon disque dur par un SSD de 256go. Mon disque dur fait un bruit inquiétant, je préfère prendre les devants.

Pensez vous qu'un SSD m'apportera un véritable gain de rapidité, à même de me permettre de conserver mon ordinateur encore un an ou deux ?

Ou bien cela est il pure gaspillage, et je devrais dès à présent économiser pour passer vers un macbook air 13" ?

Sachant également que j'aimerai installer mountain lion, pour profiter d'icloud notamment (je suis sous snow leopard).

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juin 2012)

Salut !

Tout dépend du prix du SSD.
Si tu n'as pas les moyens de t'offrir une nouvelle machine, tu peux acheter un SSD, et alors ton MacBook va retrouver une seconde jeunesse comme on dit !

Pour ce qui est de Mountain Lion, j'ai pu lire qu'il était gourmand en RAM et que 4Go était le minimum requis (  ). Mais tu pourras, pour iCloud, passer à Lion qui ira très bien sur ton MB.
Je l'ai installé sur le mien (non unibody 2007) et il s'en sort très bien donc je ne m'inquiète pas pour toi, surtout avec un SSD !

(c'est quand même triste que SL ne soit pas compatible iCloud alors qu'une bidouille permet de l'avoir même sur Windows XP...)

Globalement je ne pense pas que cela soit du gaspillage, un MacBook Air coûte très cher, et vu ton utilisation, ton MB actuel tiens la route (même si certains te diront qu'avec un nouveau c'est tip top mieux - et ils ont raison - il faut tout de même avoir le budget). Et tu fais bien de prendre les devant si ton DD fait des bruits bizarre...

Tu as fait une sauvegarde ??


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

*8 Go* de RAM (deux barrettes) et un SSD de 256 Go, voire 512 Go, devrait te permettre de profiter de ta machine jusqu'à Mountain Lion. Après Steve seul le sait


----------



## ~Pi~ (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine par semaine sur un DD externe. En cas de crash de mon DD interne, mes principaux documents sont au chaud.

Tu penses que Mountain Lion serait juste sur mon macbook actuel en SSD ? Il est vrai que je fais énormément de multitache (typiquement un rendu ou un export sur final cut, j'avance sur autre chose).

 Je n'ai pas eu de très bon retour de Lion, surtout niveau stabilité.

Quand au budget, je commence à en prévoir un. Mais j'aimerai autant attendre encore un peu, surtout pour voir si ça bouge un peu du côté des 13 pouces chez Apple ces prochains trimestres. 

En fait, l'argument Mountain Lion m'embête un peu .... je me basais sur ce lien (http://bit.ly/MxhARi) et j'en ai conclu que ça passerait bien.


EDIT : @sylv54 il me semblait que mon ordinateur était limité à 4go maximum ? Est ce une limite matériel ou de snow léopard ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2012)

~Pi~ a dit:


> EDIT : @sylv54 il me semblait que mon ordinateur était limité à 4go maximum ? Est ce une limite matériel ou de snow léopard ?


Apple dit effectivement 4 Go de RAM, mais Mactracker dit 8 Go. Perso, je crois Mactracker


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Apple dit effectivement 4 Go de RAM, mais Mactracker dit 8 Go. Perso, je crois Mactracker



Je confirme j'ai 8 GO sur macbook blanc unibody.

Cependant .... pour ma part : 

- Batterie HS (donc la tienne dans quelques mois)
- Dégage beaucoup plus de chaleur 
- Ralentissement 
- Trackpad clique HS (très bien mais c'est pas très solide)
- Fissures derrière l'écran

Enfin bref, moi je le ferai pas évolué mais j'attendrai sagement qu'il lache, en tout cas hors de question d'investir dans un SSD, pour prendre le risque la CM lache 6 mois plus tard, et me retrouver avec un SSD seul est pas compatible avec les MBP. 

Bref c'est pas une seconde jeunesse, pour à la limite faire une seconde jeunesse il faut : 
- Changer la pate thermique/ventillo 
- 8 GO de RAM 
- DD à 7200 tr/min / SSD (j'opterai pour un DD à 7200 tr/min pour des raisons de budgets/ prise de risque).


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> et me retrouver avec un SSD seul est pas compatible avec les MBP.


et pourquoi ne pourrais tu pas récupérer le SSD pour le mettre dans un nouveau MBP ?


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> et pourquoi ne pourrais tu pas récupérer le SSD pour le mettre dans un nouveau MBP ?



MBA il y en a déjà, pour les MBP ret sauf erreur de ma part c'est une autre connectique.

Mais pour répondre au premier post, le SSD apporte un véritable gain.
Après sur la durée de vie personne ne sait, et vu le prix d'un SSD, il faut quand même bien y réfléchir ou en tout cas, pouvoir prendre un ordinateur si ton macbook lache .


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> MBA il y en a déjà, pour les MBP ret sauf erreur de ma part c'est une autre connectique.


Mais on n'a jamais parlé de MBA dans ce fil, ou alors j'ai la tête dans le sac


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2012)

~Pi~ a dit:


> Ou bien cela est il pure gaspillage, et je devrais dès à présent économiser pour passer vers un macbook air 13" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah je sais pas trop


----------



## Eyael (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

@JustTheWay, ton discours nest pas très modéré ni pondéré de renseignements... Ton expérience avec ton MB, c'est ton expérience. Le fait que ta batterie ait lâché n'est pas une raison pour laquelle celle de Pi lâchera vite. La mienne arrive à 1000 cycles (c'est comme ça qu'on mesure l'âge d'une batterie, même si l'utilisation qu'on en a influe directement sur sa résistance au temps) et elle tient encore autant qu'un PC (1 à 2h, je peux à peu presque regarder un film d'1h50 avec).

Si ton ordinateur chauffe plus, c'est parce que tu as chois des composants qui dégagent plus de chaleur. Il faut se renseigner dessus avant d'acquérir. C'est d'ailleurs la même chose avec l'autonomie de la batterie : si tu mets des barrettes mémoire qui consomment deux fois plus que les anciennes et un disque dur qui fait de même, c'est normal que ton autonomie chute à en effrayer un voyageur.

Le trackpad foireux, ce serait pas dû à une mauvaise manoeuvre en ouvrant le matériel ? La seule fois où ça m'est arrivé, c'est parce que j'avais tenté d'installer la surface clavier/trackpad par un modèle non explicitement compatible et de contrefaçon... Mais si tu griffes une nappe, c'est aussi un problème qui peut arriver.

Concernant les ralentissements, je dirais que c'est lié au choix du matériel. Des plaintes en ce sens on été formulées aux lancement des SSD : un updrage firmware et le tour est joué. Autrement, il est possible que ce soit une défaillance de la RAM (pas suffisamment marquée pour planter l'ordinateur) ou plus classiquement, une surchauffe importante.

Les MBP 2012 ont un disque dur 2.5" avec connectique SATA tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique. C'est le super drive qui dispose d'une connection µSATA ou une alternative du genre ; et c'est le MBP Retina qui dispose d'un SSD en µSATA version carte plaquée contre la carte mère (à la MBA).

Conclusion:
Premièrement, il faut bien choisir son matériel. 
Deuxièmement, rien n'empêche de coller par la suite le SSD dans le nouveau MacBookPro. Seule peut-être la RAM, si elle est changée sur le MB actuel pour ensuite être placée dans le MBP 2012 peut poser problème.
Autre contrainte : L'architecture matérielle change. Il est donc possible qu'il soit nécessaire de réinstaller OSX sur le SSD dans la nouvelle machine et procéder à une migration des données (avec les risques d'incompatibilité qui se présentent vu qu'on sauterait de Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion sans passer par la version Lion... des problèmes qu'il me semble fou de ne pas corriger ou prendre en compte, mais qui peuvent néanmoins exister, comme c'est apparemment le cas en sautant de Leopard à Lion)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Je confirme j'ai 8 GO sur macbook blanc unibody.
> 
> Cependant .... pour ma part :
> 
> ...





~Pi~ a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un macbook blanc unibody late 2009 dont voici les carac' :
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il est de Mountain Lion et la consommation mémoire... Mais les configurations actuelles sont livrées avec 4 ou 8Go en fonction de la classe de matériel, donc en toute logique, l'utilisation devrait être pérenne  encore un bon moment avec ta configuration.

Personnellement, la seule grande déconvenue que je trouve en général et par rapport à la mémoire, c'est l'abus d'utilisation par Safari et autres navigateurs web. Passer à 8Go soulagera mais ne règlera pas ce problème puisque la mémoire est sucée jusqu'à la moelle avec ceux-ci...

Concernant l'intégration d'un SSD dans ta machine, ce sera un grand soulagement. Déjà, les échanges entre le fichier de mémoire virtuelle et la RAM seront beaucoup plus rapide (donc les troubles avec la saturation de la mémoire soulagées). L'utilisation générale sera plus fluide et rapide. En fait, avec l'arrivée des SSD, on s'est rendus compte que le principal goulot d'étranglement aujourd'hui était les échanges avec le disque dur à ±100Mo/s. Le SSD est donc un grand confort et on le remarque en utilisant des MacbookAir, moins performants sur le papier, mais plus véloces à l'utilisation.

Je dirais donc que si ton Macbook de donne entière satisfaction et que tu n'as pas besoin d'améliorer les vitesses de transfert avec les disques durs externes en passant à l'USB3, ne le change pas, ça ne vaut pas le coup de polluer la planète davantage en faisant fonctionner le principe de mort programmée motivées par les annonces technologiques. Par ailleurs, tu gagnes toujours lorsque tu te permets d'attendre le tout dernier moment pour acquérir un bien technologique.
Vu que le SSD est un investissement réutilisable, il me paraît tout à fait sensé d'envisager avec sérieux cette option. Et concernant les inquiétudes par rapport à la RAM, tu pourras voir le moment venu les barrettes compatibles avec ton MacBook (avec les références du genre A00000 qui identifie les séries de MacBook) Je serais assez surpris que la série de 2009 ne prenne pas en charge 8Go, mais ce n'est pas impossible non plus, et comme je suis équipé du premier MacBook alu et pas du blanc, je ne peux pas trop m'avancer là dessus, mais je suis certain en tous cas que le miens supporte 8Go.


----------



## ~Pi~ (21 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai le budget pour éventuellement passer vers un nouveau macbook, mais pas spécialement l'envie. Tout simplement parce que je ne travaille pas "physiquement" sur mon ordinateur. Celui ci est à 90% du temps branché sur un écran externe avec clavier et souris. Je suis directement sur mon macbook seulement pendant les réunions, avec une prise à côté de moi au besoin.

Le plaisir de changer s'en trouve considérablement diminué à mes yeux. D'autant plus que mon ordi fonctionne bien. Bonne autonomie pour son age (dans les 3/4 heures), tout fonctionne bien si ce n'est de temps en temps ces clic de disque dur.

Pour mes véritables usages en mobilité (voyage, train ect) et en loisir brut j'ai craqué pour un Ipad il y a deux semaines. Le bon état de mon ordi, et l'utilisation de mon ipad pour tout les usages "non productif" me poussent à considérer la possibilité de mettre à jour mon macbook matériellement sans pour autant le changer.


Deux questions néanmoins :

- le changement de SSD et de Ram auront-ils un effet sur le poids de mon ordi ? Sera-t-il plus léger ?

- cela aura-t-il une influence sur son autonomie ? En plus, ou en moins ?

Merci à vous


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2012)

Eyael : peut être parce que tu n'as pas lu les renseignements que j'ai donné ...

J'ai le même portable et j'ai 8 GO et j'ai même posté un topic pour confirmer, et je l'ai déjà dis ici.

Je lui conseil juste de dépenser le moins possible dans son macbook tout en pouvant toujours en avoir une utilité pour pouvoir changer plus tard. 

Si son portable est utilisé comme un fixe pourquoi pas, si il est utilisé comme un portable, l'intérêt et de suite beaucoup plus "limité". Parce que c'est pas mon avis personnel, la batterie a une durée de vie !

Après tu sais le choix lui revient, et avoir des avis différents, et plus intéressant que 5 post à la suite qui conseil un SSD ... Alors que vu son utilisation 75% de bureautique, avoir un logiciel de traitement de texte qui s'ouvre 3 secondes plus vite, l'intérêt est quand même limité. Pour les photos moins, mais un 7200 tr/min est amplement suffisant aussi !

Après c'est vrai que c'est mon avis,  je préfère mettre le moins d'argent possible tout en gardant mon macbook actuel, donc autant le conseiller sur l'indispensable.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2012)

Le ssd de 128 ou 256go va avoir 10g de moins que un Disque dur normal et pour la batterie je dirai 10/15 minutes pas plus de gain !

La ram aucun rapport avec la batterie, mais enfaite si car tu va avoir tendance a faire plus de chose en même temps donc consommer plus 

Si tu n'es pas motiver pour le changer alors un SSD 95&#8364; en 128go et 8go de ram , si ca passe ( je ne sais pas ) c'est 45&#8364;

Le SSD rend l'usage de la machine beaucoup plus rapide, je vien d'en monter un sur un macbook blanc d'un ami, il est tout fou , le boot en 15s plutôt que 1 minute déjà c'est plus sympa ! 

A toi de jouer


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2012)

~Pi~ a dit:


> Deux questions néanmoins :
> 
> - le changement de SSD et de Ram auront-ils un effet sur le poids de mon ordi ? Sera-t-il plus léger ?
> 
> ...



Le SSD est plus leger, mais tu ne veras pas la différence.

Non, c'est sensiblement identique. 

Le clic c'est rien au passage, c'est juste un capteur de sécurité quand tu bouges ton mac normalement, la tête se décolle du disque dur pour éviter la casse.

Et je re re re confirme pour les 8 GO.

Mon autonomie est passé de 3h à 5 minutes en 2 jours, j'ai même plus de message, il s'éteint tout seul maintenant. Tu as le message "verifier la batterie" ?


----------



## ~Pi~ (21 Juin 2012)

> Après tu sais le choix lui revient, et avoir des avis différents, et plus intéressant que 5 post à la suite qui conseil un SSD ... Alors que vu son utilisation 75% de bureautique, avoir un logiciel de traitement de texte qui s'ouvre 3 secondes plus vite, l'intérêt est quand même limité. Pour les photos moins, mais un 7200 tr/min est amplement suffisant aussi !



Justement, je m'en sert aussi pas mal pour des travaux "lourd", comme du montage vidéo. C'est là que j'espère un gain en rapidité/réactivité (éventuellement).




> Le clic c'est rien au passage, c'est juste un capteur de sécurité quand tu bouges ton mac normalement, la tête se décolle du disque dur pour éviter la casse.


Je connais ce clic lorsque je bouge. Le problème, c'est que j'ai un bruit semblable en plus fort et pendant plusieurs minutes même lorsque l'ordi est fixe. Typiquement lorsque je synchronise des documents sur le cloud, ou lorsque je copie de gros dossiers vers un DD externe.

EDIT : j'ai très rapidement regardé les prix. J'en conclue que pour un SSD 256go et de la Ram il m'en coutera environ 300 euros. Or, un Macbook air ou pro convenable ira tout de suite chercher dans les 1300/1500 (voire plus si jamais un macbook pro 13" retina venait à apparaitre).

Un budget à 300e vous semble-t-il raisonnable ? Me conseiller vous de faire le changement moi même ou de passer par un informaticien (je suis à Paris, j'ai quelques adresses via mon travail qui pourrait éventuellement prendre la main d 'oeuvre en charge).


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juin 2012)

Pour le  SSD je sais pas. 

Pour la RAM tu peux largement le faire tout seul, enfin sauf si tu t'en sens pas capable, ou que tu n'es pas très adroit .

La moindre rayure sur un circuit de la CM et elle est foutu. C'est pas pour faire peur, c'est juste qu'il faut faire attention


----------



## leelou01 (24 Juin 2012)

~Pi~ a dit:


> Justement, je m'en sert aussi pas mal pour des travaux "lourd", comme du montage vidéo. C'est là que j'espère un gain en rapidité/réactivité (éventuellement).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai la même machine que toi et j'ai installé 8 go de ram et un ssd de 128 go et je te confirme que pour un investissement très modeste ta machine reprend un sacré coup de boost. Aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus l'utilité de changer de machine aux vues de ces performances ( en comparaison de mes besoins ). Le seul défaut c'est qu'il chauffe une peu plus entre 60 à 75°c d'apres istat. Je pense que c'est normal car les échanges se font plus vite et donc les éléments qui chauffent traditionnellement sont plus sollicité. Pour le poids il n'y a pas réelement de gain ni concernant l'autonomie de la batterie.
L'installation du ssd et de la ram ce fait très très facilement. Pour le démontage tu trouvera tout ce que tu as besoin sur ifixt par exemple.


----------



## Eyael (25 Juin 2012)

~Pi~ a dit:


> Justement, je m'en sert aussi pas mal pour des travaux "lourd", comme du montage vidéo. C'est là que j'espère un gain en rapidité/réactivité (éventuellement).
> 
> Je connais ce clic lorsque je bouge. Le problème, c'est que j'ai un bruit semblable en plus fort et pendant plusieurs minutes même lorsque l'ordi est fixe. Typiquement lorsque je synchronise des documents sur le cloud, ou lorsque je copie de gros dossiers vers un DD externe.
> 
> ...



Le gain de réactivité sera général. Mais attention, contrairement aux idées reçues, un SSD n'est pas fiable, il est seulement plus résistant aux chocs et aux manipulations. Donc une sauvegarde régulière s'impose avec plus de raison qu'un disque dur (la récupération de données coûte plus cher, est plus incertaine).

Le clic, c'est pas "normal", il signifie que la tête de lecture comprend pas ce qui se passe et provoque une erreur de lecture. Ce n'est pas anodin et ce que dit JustTheWay n'est vrai que pour les disque avec prévention des chocs (par exemple l'option G-Force de Seagate, mais inexistante chez Hitachi qui équipe les mac). Par contre, ce bruit accompagne de temps en temps mon travail avec justement un de ces Seagate, et après avoir suivi de prêt les rapports du disque, je ne m'en fais pas outre mesure, il n'y a pas d'augmentation des secteurs défectueux, ce qui signifie que les données sont présentes et fiables quoi qu'il arrive.

Un budget n'est raisonnable que par rapport à tes moyens. C'est le prix du matériel que tu choisis. Et pour ce prix, tu vas ressentir une grande différence au quotidien. En revanche, informe toi bien sur la consommation électrique du matériel que tu choisis. Si possible, vise ce qui consomme et chauffe le moins.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Juin 2012)

Euh la protection de la tête est sur tout les disques durs équipant les MAC portables enfin depuis 2009 en tout cas, et moi j'ai un toshiba comme disque dur et lui aussi ...


----------



## matt85210 (28 Juin 2012)

J'ai le même MacBook que toi et je l'ai modifier moi même c'est très simple a faire.
Maintenant je me retrouve avec:
-MacBook 2,26GHz 2009
-8GO de RAM
-1 SSD OCZ Vertex 4 a l'emplacement "normale"
-1 SSD OCZ Vertex 4 a la place du SuperDrive
-OS X Lion 10.7.4
Les 2 SSD sont en RAID 0 et je peut te dire que sa envoie!
Aucun ralentissement depuis que j'ai monter ma configuration,très rapide et boot complet en 8 seconde!
Sa chauffe peut-être un peut plus que avent mais rien de bien important.(Je travail sur une tablette a ventilateur) 
Sa vaut le coup et les modifications sont très simple a faire.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Juin 2012)

Les SSD ne font pas chauffer plus ...


----------



## nicop64 (29 Juin 2012)

bonjour j'ai une petite question concernant les disques SSD est ce que l'utilisation des logiciels (photoshop, indesign...)  est accélérée ?


merci d'avance

A+ Nicolas


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Juin 2012)

nicop64 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai une petite question concernant les disques SSD est ce que l'utilisation des logiciels (photoshop, indesign...)  est accélérée ?
> 
> 
> merci d'avance
> ...



oui :rateau:


----------



## FlnY (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de poster sur ce fil car je me sens concerné. Depuis une semaine ,j'ai installé la version bêta de mountain lion et je peux assuré qu'il est gourmand car avec mes caractéristiques (voir ma signature) l'écran de mon MB devient noir  ou certaines applications le fige donc je suis obligé de fermer le capot puis verifier que la lumière de mise en veille se remette à clignoter.
C'est décidé demain j'augmente ma mémoire vive.
Par rapport à ça j'ai plusieurs questions : 

Est ce que je peux passer directement de 2Go à 8Go ? 
Est ce que je risque quelquechose en particulier si je decide d'installer un SSD ?

Merci d'avance.

Florent


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Est ce que je peux passer directement de 2Go à 8Go ?


Oui.




floune13 a dit:


> Est ce que je risque quelquechose en particulier si je decide d'installer un SSD ?


Si tu évites les pincettes et le marteau, pas de risque


----------



## remycorrette (7 Juillet 2012)

matt85210 a dit:


> J'ai le même MacBook que toi et je l'ai modifier moi même c'est très simple a faire.
> Maintenant je me retrouve avec:
> -MacBook 2,26GHz 2009
> -8GO de RAM




Tu en as eu pour combien pour toutes les modifications ?


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Juillet 2012)

remycorrette a dit:


> Tu en as eu pour combien pour toutes les modifications ?



Bah tu regardes le prix des SSD  les 8 GO c'est 40 euros environ.


----------



## remycorrette (7 Juillet 2012)

Outch... ^^


Je demande cela car j'ai la même machine que toi, je voudrais par la suite mettre 8go mais faut que je me débrouille seul car Apple ne reconnait que 4go... J'ai jamais installé de ram de ma vie ^^. Faut déjà que je trouve des barrettes compatibles lil


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Juillet 2012)

remycorrette a dit:


> Outch... ^^
> 
> 
> Je demande cela car j'ai la même machine que toi, je voudrais par la suite mettre 8go mais faut que je me débrouille seul car Apple ne reconnait que 4go... J'ai jamais installé de ram de ma vie ^^. Faut déjà que je trouve des barrettes compatibles lil



il y a un post it pour les mémoires 

Avec le macbook blanc unibody aucun problème pour les 8 GO. 

La manip est relativement simple.


----------



## FlnY (11 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est j'ai augmenté ma RAM j'ai bien 8Go maintenant.

Seulement, je constate un problème , mon mac est toujours aussi long à s'allumer (30 secondes) mais en revanche beaucoup plus rapide à s'éteindre (3-4 secondes).

Est-ce que ce problème pourrait être causé par mon disque dur que deviendrait vieillissant ?


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai augmenté ma RAM j'ai bien 8Go maintenant.
> 
> Seulement, je constate un problème , mon mac est toujours aussi long à s'allumer (30 secondes) mais en revanche beaucoup plus rapide à s'éteindre (3-4 secondes).
> 
> Est-ce que ce problème pourrait être causé par mon disque dur que deviendrait vieillissant ?



Augmenter la mémoire vive n'augmente pas la rapidité de démarrage 

Par contre cela permet de lancer beaucoup d'appli, voir d'avoir une execution sensiblement plus rapide, cela évite aussi les ralentissement, permet une meilleur compression/décompression ... 

Enfin bref c'est bénéfique, mais c'est pas ça qui améliore les performances concrètement, sauf si l'OS est de plus en plus "lourd" ... (beaucoup d'application en ouverture automatique par exemple). 
Par contre passer d'un 5200 tr/min à un SSD où un 7200 tr/min là on voit la différence (et encore il y a débat pour le 7200 tr/min ..)


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Augmenter la mémoire vive n'augmente pas la rapidité de démarrage


Non, ça peut même réduire la vitesse de démarrage s'il y a test de la RAM au boot


----------



## FlnY (13 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour ces précisions. 

En fait ce qui me chagrine c'est l'écart entre le démarrage (30s) et l'extinction(4-5s).


----------



## nikomimi (14 Juillet 2012)

C'est normal, au demarrage la machine se charge de faire un test de tous les composants pour voir si ils fonctionne alors qu'a l'extinction elle ne fait juste que fermer tous les programme résidents. D'ailleurs je trouve que ce sont de très bons chiffres que tu nous annonce.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Juillet 2012)

Mon macbook est même plus à 45 secondes que 30 secondes :rateau:

Mais j'ai aussi le DD de base, je pense que 7 200 tr/min vu le rapport prix/performance est pas une mauvaise chose, un SSD c'est mieux mais plus onéreux et vu mon utilisation aucune utilité.

Il est tout le temps en suspension d'activité, donc démarrer en 2 secondes je m'en cogne, le logiciel le plus gourmand c'est le navigateur au final .... suivi de iphoto/itunes et word (99% de mon temps).


----------



## FlnY (16 Juillet 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> D'ailleurs je trouve que ce sont de très bons chiffres que tu nous annonce.



Merci ça me rassure . 
Je pense remplacer mon DD par un SSD mais je vais attendre un peu que les prix baisse parce que c'est vrai que cela reste cher.


----------



## kaos (16 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Merci ça me rassure .
> Je pense remplacer mon DD par un SSD mais je vais attendre un peu que les prix baisse parce que c'est vrai que cela reste cher.




Un SSD serait top , un 256 Go va te couter dans les 200 euros je crois sinon , si vraiment t'es ric rac dans les petites annonces il y a un scorpio black 250 Go à vendre 35 euros. Ce sont des disques 7200 Tm très rapides et très discret , ça donne un bon coup de fouet à ton ordi pour un prix super acceptable .










Ensuite pour la ram il y a crucial / pas cher et garantie a vie .


----------



## gabbersteff (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je me permets de remonter ce fil pour poser une simple petite question : suite au passage à mavericks de mon macbook blanc unibody de fin 2009, je souhaite àvoir 8go de ram en lieu et place des 4 actuellement installé.

Dans le fil, il est abordé une augmentation à 8Go pour 40e environ. or, je ne trouve que des couples de barrettes pour environ 80&#8364;. Est ce que depuis un an le prix de la mémoire a doublé, ou bien ai je louper une offre?

Je n'ai trouvé à un prix proche de 40 que ce modèle, mais c'est du noname.

Merci!


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2013)

Va sur le site de crucial , ça donne quoi ?

Il est possible que ton modèle est augmenté car plus fabriqué ? le marche de l'occasion est aussi une solution sympa .

(Tu peux mettre que tu cherche ça dans ta signature ) et ainsi communiquer dessus meme en parlant d'autres trucs ...

Pour le modéle que tu montre, faut voir si les dissipateurs de chaleur vont pas gêner pour entrer la ram dans l'ordinateur, les fabricants sont pas idiots en théorie, les barrettes sont prévues pour des ordinateurs portables, mais prend le en compte et anticipe un éventuel retour au cas ou ...


Une solution sympa serait aussi / si ton ordi l'accepte , de trouver une barrette de 8 Go , et du coup tu aurais 10 Go d'un coup.
Certains anciens mac sont en théorie limités a 8Go mais dans le réel ils acceptent 10Go sans problèmes, la limite est parfois software.


----------



## gabbersteff (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci de la réponse 

Bon je vais tenter les barrettes à 55e, je ferai un retour dessus.


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2013)

Cool


----------



## gabbersteff (10 Novembre 2013)

Hop, barrettes reçues, testées pendant quelques jours.

Aucun souci donc avec ces 2x4go, parfaites pour utilisée mavericks à un prix intéressant.


----------

